# spilo or mac?



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

what r the best ways to figure out if i have a spilo or a mac?
View attachment 60872


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pic is bad for a proper id...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

View attachment 60929


My guess is an S. maculatus


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> View attachment 60929
> 
> 
> My guess is an S. maculatus
> [snapback]1021263[/snapback]​


y is that?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Black terminal band I think


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

dont they both have that?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fomoris said:


> Black terminal band I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spilo's have a clear terminal band, much more prominent than Macs. Also, your fish has black fin tips, which I think is a trait typical of Macs.
Other than that it's just gut feeling based on pics of both species I've seen so far


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hiphopn said:


> anyone else?
> [snapback]1022142[/snapback]​


i also agree that its a Mac


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks mac-ish...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

my mac has a much smaller jaw tho..


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

is it the flash that drowns out the color of your mac? mine is very yellow with bright red eyes which doesnt really show up in the pic. he is also super aggressive. more so than anyother piranha i have ever had.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As far as I'm aware, Spilo's have clear to yellowish eyes, and Macs have red eyes - so that should close the book on your fish, I'd say


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Today, 12:49 PM
> As far as I'm aware, Spilo's have clear to yellowish eyes, and Macs have red eyes - so that should close the book on your fish, I'd say


I agree.


----------

